
31 years later, groundbreaking MMORPG Habitat is coming back online - notphilcollins
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/299211/31_years_later_groundbreaking_MMORPG_Habitat_is_coming_back_online.php
======
miah_
This is exciting. The first MMORPG is back online for everybody to explore!
Wonder what people will discover and learn in this environment?

